# Tips for keeping hair from matting?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He could just be going through coat change. During coat change they mat like crazy! For proper brushing techniques, go to youtube and search "line brushing". Once his adult comes all the way in, the matting should be more manageable.


----------



## JJAXON (Dec 12, 2014)

He is my first poodle so pardon if this question seems silly....is it normal for coat change to still be ongoing at 1.5 yrs?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have a toy, so others with Spoos will chime in, but I think it is within the normal range.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi there, and yes yes yes! Coat change can go on at 1.5yrs of age. My Stella started coat change at 10 months and was pretty close to done at 2 yrs of age. The matts appeared in split seconds after brushing. Anywhere she "rubbed", elbows, behind the ears etc was the worst. You have to brush/comb and brush and comb some more! 
I give Stella a bath and blow dry every 2 weeks and that did help but just a great pin brush and a "Poodle" comb (the kind with the long tines to get down to the skin where always in my hands!


----------



## JJAXON (Dec 12, 2014)

I just bought one of those poodle combs! Thank you for the reply, it seemed that I was constantly combing him but those mats still appeared! I ended up clipping his body with a 4F just to start over. I too will pack that comb around with me, I love his long hair and miss it!


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm having the same issues with my 21 month old toy. Matting behind ears and back of legs especially. I'm glad I gave him a short clip before our three week trip to the Texas coast! All the sand and salt water didn't help with the matting issues. 

But...short or long clip, Hank is very hansome!


----------



## JJAXON (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you! Yes, his legs seem to require lots of special attention as well.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Keep him short. Keep him happy. Country life is not good for a long coat. Clip him yourself regularly. (It is easier to clip when short and kept that way) Nose and feet might be harder but you will learn.
Eric


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Keep him short, keep brushing! The brushing will be pulling out all that old baby coat. Coat change is hell. In another 6 months, you can start growing him out again, if you like him in longer coat. Poodle hair grows fast! In 2 months, it will be longer by an inch at least.

A poodle has to spend his entire life getting groomed. If he learns to hate it as a young dog, he will have a hard time at the groomers for the rest of his life. Painful brushing sessions are not conducive to learning to like grooming.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Oh, btw, I have seen stretchy "suits" for dogs at dog shows. The ones I saw were to protect show coat from getting wet or dirty. They had lots of sizes, and would make to order. You might try going to a really BIG dog show and checking the vendor booths. The suits I saw were at a huge 5-day show in Portland, OR.


----------



## JJAXON (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you! I have read about coat change but I was really hoping that it wouldn't be as bad as what I read! Hank actually LOVES getting groomed. I started with the clippers at 8 weeks old and he now gets excited when I take them out. He actually usually falls asleep while getting clipped!


----------

